# Sellaronda Hero 2014



## sworks2013 (25. Oktober 2013)

Wer fährt noch den Sellaronda Hero 2014?


----------



## Rainer_L. (26. Oktober 2013)

Bin dabei, zum ersten Mal. Bin gespannt was mich erwartet 

Und drei Wochen später dann wieder beim Dolomiti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sworks2013 (26. Oktober 2013)

Ist auch mein erster Sellaronda. Fährst du die lange oder kurze Runde?


----------



## Rainer_L. (26. Oktober 2013)

Langstrecke,  sonst lohnt ja die Anreise nichts zu 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100G mit Tapatalk


----------



## sworks2013 (26. Oktober 2013)

Ich habe mich für die 62 Km Runde angemeldet. Das Rennen ist noch früh in der Marathon-Saison und wenn es denn gleichen Frühling  wie heuer gibt, dann fehlen mir bis dorthin einige Trainingskilometer. Wünsch Dir viel Glück und gute Beine


----------



## thof (26. Oktober 2013)

Rainer_L. schrieb:


> Bin dabei, zum ersten Mal. Bin gespannt was mich erwartet
> 
> Und drei Wochen später dann wieder beim Dolomiti



Meinst Du die Maratona? Die ist doch zwei Wochen danach, oder?!


----------



## Rainer_L. (27. Oktober 2013)

Nee, der Dolomiti Superbike. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-N8020 mit Tapatalk


----------



## pun1sh3r (27. Oktober 2013)

Bin auch das erste mal dabei. Wenn dann gleich die 84km Strecke  ich bin mal tierisch gespannt...

Gruß ben


----------



## EDA (28. Oktober 2013)

Ich habe einige Berichte zum Rennen gelesen. Die Papierform scheint wenig über die Härte auszusagen. In Scoul bin ich dieses Jahr knapp unter 8 Std. angekommen. Das war aber Anschlag. Was meint ihr, wie ist die Langstrecke beim Hero im Vergleich einzuschätzen?


----------



## sworks2013 (29. Oktober 2013)

Den Höhenlinien nach gehts nur rauf oder runter. Bin vor kurzem in Wolkenstein für ein paar Ferientage gewesen und bin aus Langeweile nach einer Tour mit der Freundin noch den ersten Anstieg auf Danterciepes gefahren. Da gehts richtig schön rauf. Etwa wie beim Nationalpark von Livigno zur Chaschaunahütte. Hatte auch viel loses Geröll > Ist aber in der Gegend glaub ich nichts ungewöhnliches.

Ich freue mich auf jedenfall auf den Marathon.


----------



## EDA (29. Oktober 2013)

Ok, das ist dann richtig steil. Da werde ich Spaß haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ulilaun (30. Oktober 2013)

EDA schrieb:


> Ich habe einige Berichte zum Rennen gelesen. Die Papierform scheint wenig über die Härte auszusagen. In Scoul bin ich dieses Jahr knapp unter 8 Std. angekommen. Das war aber Anschlag. Was meint ihr, wie ist die Langstrecke beim Hero im Vergleich einzuschätzen?



Ich würde den Hero ungefähr ne knappe Stunde schneller einschätzen.
Kommt aber auch stark auf den Verkehr an. Als Hobby Langstreckler hast du da quasi die A-karte gezogen.


----------



## sworks2013 (30. Oktober 2013)

ulilaun schrieb:


> Ich würde den Hero ungefähr ne knappe Stunde schneller einschätzen.
> Kommt aber auch stark auf den Verkehr an. Als Hobby Langstreckler hast du da quasi die A-karte gezogen.


Wieso die A-Karte? Es gibt genug Überholmöglichkeiten, vorallem uphill...


----------



## karsten71 (31. Oktober 2013)

sworks2013 schrieb:


> Wieso die A-Karte? Es gibt genug Überholmöglichkeiten, vorallem uphill...



Schon, dennoch hast Du in jedem Trail abwärts nicht nur die lange vorher gestarteten Lizenzler (und in Italien hat fast jeder Lizenz auch die wirklich langsamen), sondern dadurch dass die Kurzstrecke immer wieder abkürzt aber dann zu vielen Abfahrten wieder auf die Lange stößt auch immer wieder die gleichen Kurzstrecklermassen im Weg. Halbwegs freies Fahren auf den wirklich schönen Trails bergab ist deshalb eher selten.


----------



## sworks2013 (31. Oktober 2013)

Auf dem Streckenplan weicht die Kurz von der Langstrecke nur zweimal ab. Den ersten Hügel vollgas und die langsamen sehen dich nur noch von hinten...


----------



## ulilaun (31. Oktober 2013)

sworks2013 schrieb:


> Auf dem Streckenplan weicht die Kurz von der Langstrecke nur zweimal ab. Den ersten Hügel vollgas und die langsamen sehen dich nur noch von hinten...



... mit dem kleinen Handicap, dass du auf die vorderen Startblöcke ne halbe Stunde und mehr aufholen musst.


----------



## EDA (31. Oktober 2013)

Das hört sich ja gar nicht gut an. Bergab mache ich normalerweise immer recht viel Boden gut. Wie wird die Startaufstellung geregelt - anhand von Vergleichsergebnissen? Bei der Anmeldung wurde dergleichen nicht abgefragt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thof (31. Oktober 2013)

Die Lizenzfahrer ganz vorne (das sind überwiegend die langsamen Italiener ). Als ausländischer Marathonisti (ohne Lizenz) darfst Du von ganz hinten starten. Am ersten Trail (Downhill Grödner Joch) ist dann Schieben angesagt, weil die vorne alles blockieren. 
Überholen kannst Du Uphill, z.B. Dantercepies und Sourasass, aber auch da vielleicht nur, wenn Du schnell bergauf schieben kannst


----------



## maenjual (6. November 2013)

nachdem ich dieses Jahr nicht mitfahren konnte werde ich mich die Tage wieder anmelden.
Und dieser MA ist der einzige Grund mir eine Lizenz zu holen. Und das werde ich diesmal machen 

Bergauf ist man zwar länger unterwegs, was aber nicht heißt das man (bzw.ich) Kette geben kann, zum überholen. Bin bergauf nicht der langsamste, aber runter gehen die meisten Italiener mal gar nicht 
Und wenn es dann wieder so ein mistwetter wie 2012 gibt, gute Nacht.


----------



## r19andre (6. November 2013)

sorry,
mein Kollege der den gleichen Rechner mitbenutzt war angemeldet.Und der fährt gewiss nicht 

Gruß
Andre


----------



## sworks2013 (7. November 2013)

maenjual schrieb:


> nachdem ich dieses Jahr nicht mitfahren konnte werde ich mich die Tage wieder anmelden.
> Und dieser MA ist der einzige Grund mir eine Lizenz zu holen. Und das werde ich diesmal machen
> 
> Bergauf ist man zwar länger unterwegs, was aber nicht heißt das man (bzw.ich) Kette geben kann, zum überholen. Bin bergauf nicht der langsamste, aber runter gehen die meisten Italiener mal gar nicht
> Und wenn es dann wieder so ein mistwetter wie 2012 gibt, gute Nacht.


ist bereits ausverkauft, gibt nur noch Packages mit Hotel...


----------



## r19andre (7. November 2013)

Moin,
Musste ich gestern abend leider auch feststellen :-(
Und die hotel packages sind  preislich nicht ohne


----------



## Dolomitenfan (7. November 2013)

ich fahre auch wieder mit, denn ein Mal ist kein Mal


----------



## Heidschnucke (16. November 2013)

Hallo zusammen,
schlage mich seit fast 2 Wochen mit den Hotels rum. Das ist ja wohl eine Frechheit was da gemacht wird. 
Die Preise für die Hotelpakete gelten für 2-fach Belegung des Zimmers. Das heißt wenn ein Paket 400 Euro (4Tage inkl. Anmeldung) kostet, kostet es für mich, weil ich allein fahre 550 Euro. Sie haben alle keine EZ und DZ geht nur mit Wahnsinnsaufpreis oder gar nicht, weil die Hotels an dem WE alle voll sein werden.
Ich habe nichts dagegen ein Paket für 4 Tage zu buchen, kann ja verstehen das es für die Hotels nervig ist, das die Zimmer nur eine Nacht belegt wären und man versucht zu schauen mehr Nächte diese zu verkaufen. Aber das Gefühl für eine Abzocke ist leider da.
Ein Hotel sagt z.B. 4 Ü mit HP 400 Euro +Hero Paket 550 Euro ? 150 Euro für Anmeldung T-Shirt? *räusper*

LG


----------



## EDA (16. November 2013)

Da habe ich eine andere Erfahrung gemacht. Ich und ein Kumpel von mir haben je ein Doppelzimmer in verschiedenen Hotels und wir zahlen um die 300 Euro für drei Tage komplett. Das finde ich fair.


----------



## Heidschnucke (16. November 2013)

@ EDA  3 tage mit Startplatz 300 euro HP? welches Hotel?

LG


----------



## EDA (16. November 2013)

Mein Hotel ist ausgebucht. Es waren in der Paket-Übersicht (PDF von der Homepage) aber einige mit ähnlichen Konditionen aufgeführt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sworks2013 (4. Januar 2014)

An alle die schon mal dabei waren: Benötigt man tatsächlich für die Startnummerausgabe ein ärztliches Attest das man gesund ist?


----------



## thof (5. Januar 2014)

Ja das benötigst Du bei Radverantaltungen in Italien generell. Ob sie es kontrollieren, sei mal dahin gestellt. Beim Maratona gibts ohne Attest keine Unterlagen. Beim SRH haben sie beim ersten Mal auch Stichproben durchgeführt. Wenn Du wirklich starten willst, besorg Dir eins


----------



## kraete81 (2. Mai 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

auch am Start (Langstrecke)!

Wer hat denn Erfahrungen mit der Strecke???
Sind schnelle Reifen fahrbar auf den Abfahrten (Schwalbe RR oder gar Thunderburt vorne)?

Wie sind die Verpflegungsstellen aufgebaut. Gibts dort komplette Trinkflaschen im Austausch und wenn ja mit welchen 
Produkten? 
Was gibts an essen???

Wie ist das mit der Startaufstellung geregelt. Darf man mit dt. Lizenz weiter vorne starten?


Viele Grüße


----------



## sworks2013 (3. Mai 2014)

Auf Youtube findest du einige Videos von der Strecke. Die Verpflegung ist von Enervit. Ich glaube es gibt Flaschen im Tausch. Werde aber meine eigene bevorzugen. Weiss ja nicht ob die Flaschen gereinigt wurden. Bin zwar auch zum erstenmal dabei, werde von Speci den FastTrack vorne und den Renegade hinten montieren.


----------



## kraete81 (8. Mai 2014)

Hiho...,

eigene Flaschen wären gut, nur bezweifel ich, dass du mit den Flaschen auskommst, es sei denn du fährst noch mit Rucksack.
Reifenkombi hört sich gut an! Vorne mehr Kontrolle und hinten für Dampf... .

Wenn trocken ist, werde ich denke ma vorn Racing Raplh und hinten Thunderburt probieren. Werde die Kombi am Wochenend mal in Singen
testen.

Grüße


----------



## sworks2013 (8. Mai 2014)

Das mit den eigenen Flaschen geht schon. Du kannst sicher an den Verpflegungsposten mit Wasser auffüllen. Nehme das Elektrolytpulver in kleinen abgefüllten Beuteln mit, ohne Rucksack. Trainiere im Moment mit den Thunder Burt vorne und hinten. Wenn du mit dem fährst, würde ich die verstärkte Version nehmen. In den Dolomiten hast du sehr viel Geröll und scharfe Kanten.


----------



## Kerian (10. Mai 2014)

...und schiebende Italiener bergauf sowie bergab


----------



## kraete81 (10. Mai 2014)

hehe...,

mit deb beuteln ist ne gute Idee!!! Von Sponser gibts gute hab ich gesehen. 
Wäre noch zu klären, ob es bei den energy Points auch Wasser gibt... . Waterpoints gibts nur zwei.


----------



## sworks2013 (10. Mai 2014)

Kerian schrieb:


> ...und schiebende Italiener bergauf sowie bergab


Ja das verstehe ich auch nicht. In den Youtube Videos sieht man das. Zuerst den Berg raufschieben und dann auf der anderen Seite wieder runter schieben. Da soll noch einer die Italiener verstehen ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kerian (10. Mai 2014)

...Anfangs mußt Du ein wenig auf die Tube drücken um der Schieberei am ersten Berg aus dem Weg zu gehen,sonst steckst Du mittendrin in der Schieberei und hast berg auf sowie berg ab keine flüssige Fahrt, das kostet Zeit und kann eventuell bedeuten das Du die Zeitlimits nicht schaffst, Anfangs ist die Strecke sowieso recht voll da die kurze und die Lange Strecke zuerst zusammen verläuft, und dieses Jahr lassen die noch mehr mitradeln als letztes Jahr, mit Lizenz stehst Du zwar weiter vorne aber in Italien ist fast jeder Lizenzfahrer


----------



## sworks2013 (10. Mai 2014)

und wie drückst du auf die Tube wenn min. 1000 Fahrer vor dir starten...


----------



## kraete81 (10. Mai 2014)

wir machen das schon


----------



## sworks2013 (10. Mai 2014)

Genau das gefällt mir, Augen zu und durch


----------



## j.wayne (10. Mai 2014)

2011 hatten die an manchen Verpflegungsstellen auch Brausetabletten fürs Wasser. 
Ich bin da mit Nobby Nic vorne und hinten gefahren, Berg ab meistens die Kampflinie an den schiebenden Lizenz Italienern vorbei, hinten war dann auch Feierabend mit Profil. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Kerian (11. Mai 2014)

...zeitig in seinem Startblock stehen und in Wolkenstein zusehen das man nach dem Start in Wolkenstein direkt ein paar Plätze gut macht und  nach der ersten Steigung an der ersten Verpflegungsstelle zügig weiter komm...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dolomitenfan (12. Mai 2014)

Kerian schrieb:


> ..., das kostet Zeit und kann eventuell bedeuten das Du die Zeitlimits nicht schaffst, ?..


Sorry, aber da muss ich dir widersprechen, ich war im letzten Jahr dabei, bin absoluter Hobbyfahrer und hatte überhaupt keine Probleme, die Zeitlimite zu schaffen, also keine Panik...


----------



## andi_a (21. Mai 2014)

Hallo, ich suche für den Sellaronda Hero 2014 noch einen Startplatz.
Hat jemand noch einen übrig?


----------



## Taunusblicker (26. Mai 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

ich fahre auch. Bzgl der Reifen habe ich erst heute einen Beitrag gelesen, der meinen Entschluss bekräftigt, von Schwalbe Rocket Ron vorn / Racing Ralph hinten (beides Evo-Version, tubeless) auf Rocket Ron mit Snake Skin vorn+hinten (tubeless) zu wechseln, um
a. Geröll und nassen/tiefen Boden besser wegzustecken
b. das Risiko eines Mantelrisses zu reduzieren.
Das Mehrgewicht nehme ich halt mal in Kauf. Aber gerade wenn es so ultrasteil hoch geht und die Bodenverhältnisse nicht ganz so trocken/optimal, kann etwas mehr Grip nur helfen.

Was mich ja mal interessieren würde: ich habe in dem "alten" SRH-Thread gelesen, dass die Höhenmeter-Angabe von 4.200 bzw 4.300 (auf der Langstrecke) gar nicht erreicht werden. Hat dazu jemand noch Informationen ? Beim Dolomiti Superbike wurde ich letztes  Jahr eher von etwas "mehr" überrascht (wobei die Angaben zwischen Homepage/Ausschreibung 3.350hm und Plakaten mit Streckenprofildarstellung im Dorf schon gewisse Differenzen aufwiesen). Da hatte ich am Ende 3.650hm auf dem Garmin stehen.

Weitere interessante Beiträge zum Thema:

Huberts Bike Blog (wie oben)
[email protected]


----------



## kraete81 (13. Juni 2014)

Hi Taunusblicker,

finde ich gut die Idee, die mit den Reifen!!!

Habe nach längerem überlegen jetzt auch Snake Skin bestellt ---> Racing Ralph 2.25 vo. und hi. (Tipp kam von nem sehr guten Endurofahrer)
Wobei ich den Rocket Ron für vorne, mittlerweile wieder vorziehen würde bei Geröll. Hab den Ralph momentan in 2.1 drauf und muss
sagen bei feucht und losem Untergrund...naja..nicht der Brüller.
Als Geheimwaffe habe ich den Michelin C4 Latex Schlauch montiert (fast unkaputtbar und nur 130g!). Gibts halt nur in 26", kriegste aber mit Fummeln rein! Den auch gleich als Ersatzschlauch an Rad geklebt.

Weiss jemand, ob man über längeren Zeitraum schieben muss (bei trockenem Wetter???). Bin am überlegen, ob ich doch mit Sidi Carbonsohle
fahre... .

Fahrt Ihr Lizenz? Hab keine Lizenz und fahre auf folgendem Block.

*Startnr.: 4574  Block/Startzeit: GR12 - 08:50H -----> KOTZ!!!!*

*Grüße und man sieht sich!*


----------



## sworks2013 (13. Juni 2014)

und ich 5 Min. später... Start Nr. 5241


----------



## kraete81 (13. Juni 2014)

...saubääär!!!

Ick freu mir!!!
Hoffe das gibt nicht zuviel Chaos mit den schiebenden Italienern  .
Glaub ich montier ernsthaft meine Klingel!


----------



## Taunusblicker (13. Juni 2014)

Hi.
Ich hab Startnummer 4401, auch 8:50 Uhr. Also 3-4 Tausend vor einem, die die Strecke umwühlen und blockieren. 
Ich würde sagen, da ist längeres Schieben garantiert. Dann wird es noch auf die Streckenverhältnisse ankommen. Mein Cousin hat trotz guter Kondition 2012 (bei Regen) einiges Schieben müssen. Gerade Sourasass (wie ich den hass) ist wohl ganz übel, weil nicht nur steil, sondern auch verblockt. Wenn man sich den 2012er Eurosport Bericht (youtube) anschaut sieht man, dass sogar der Lakata da geschoben hat... Kurzum: ich lass meine Raceschuhe daheim und nehm die Alpencross Schuhe mit guter (Wander) Sohle. 
Die einzige Hoffnung, die ich ja noch habe, ist, dass wie letztes Jahr beim Dolomiti Superbike doch eine nennenswerte Anzahl Fahrer nicht antritt. 
Bzgl Lizenz gab es hier im Forum ja schon entsprechende Kommentare, mit Lizenz wäre man ne gute Stunde früher dabei.
Noch besser: anderen Namen mit Anfangsbuchstaben "A" annehmen, da scheinbar alphabetische Startreihenfolge... 

Wir fahren Donnerstag runter und sind in St Ulrich untergebracht. Mal sehen, werde Do wohl mein Zeug abholen und Fr vielleicht ein bisschen auf der Seiser Alm cruisen.

cheers


----------



## Taunusblicker (13. Juni 2014)

kraete81 schrieb:


> ...saubääär!!!
> 
> Glaub ich montier ernsthaft meine Klingel!



Ich habe mir (gut, auch zum Spaß meiner Tochter) so einen Quietsch-Hund montiert (Klingel hab ich eh). 
Vielleicht fallen vor Schreck ja gleich ein paar mehr in den Graben...


----------



## sworks2013 (13. Juni 2014)

die letzten werden die ersten sein...


----------



## EDA (13. Juni 2014)

Ich bin leider auch um 8:50 eingereiht. Wie ist das mir den Blöcken? Ist nach jedem Zeitpuffer zum nächsten eingeplant, oder starten alle quasi wie es losrollt? Wie wird die  Startaufstellung kontrolliert? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## madone (15. Juni 2014)

Hallo zusammen, hab als Neuling mal ein paar Fragen...

Reicht eine große Trinkflasche? Welche Übersetzung fahrt ihr? Was passiert wenn ich während des Rennens auf die kurze Strecke abbiege? 

Hab mich für die lange angemeldet und dann hat es mit dem Training doch nicht so geklappt....

Danke schonmal!


----------



## sworks2013 (15. Juni 2014)

Ob eine Trinklasche reicht, kannst nur du dir selbst beantworten. Ich fahre mit meinem 29er HT mit 1x11 und vorne ein 28er. Da es nur rauf und runter geht, brauchst du die Berggänge mehr. Du kannst nicht auf die kleine abbiegen, steht so auch auf der Email Einladung.


----------



## madone (15. Juni 2014)

Ja die Bergänge hab ich noch besorgt ... fahre 9-fach XTR und hab jezt eine 12-36er Deore Kassette bestellt, das sollte reichen. Im Prinzip bin ich nicht der Wasserbüffel, wahrscheinlich reicht eine Flasche. Gibt es auf den Energiestationen auch was zum trinken?

Das mit dem Abbiegen ist auch nur die letzte Rettung wenn ich merke dass es nix mehr wird. Führt dann zur Disqualifikation ... gibt schlimmeres 

Bin schon schlimmere Rennen gefahren, konnte aber aufgrund familiärer Umstände nur einen Bruchteil dessen trainieren was ich wollte


----------



## SJ-Alex (15. Juni 2014)

Servus zusammen,

fahre auch mit  - Startzeit 8:55 
Als Reifenkombi werd ich meine bewährte Nobby / Ralph Kombi fahren.
Eine Frage an die erfahreneren Racer ... wie bringt ihr sinnvoll euer ganzes Equment unter --> Armlinge, Regenjacke, Werkzeugtool, Schlauch, Kettenschloss, Riegel ...... bin schon am überlegen für die Strecke ganz klassisch doch den Rucksack einzupacken.


----------



## EDA (16. Juni 2014)

Je würde das Wetter gut im Auge behalten und nur so viel wie nötig mitnehmen. Z.B. nur dann eine Regenjacke, wenn Du sie ws. nicht später ausziehen wirst. Ansonsten Tools und Schlauch in einer Satteltasche. Riegel in einer Oberrohrtasche. Armlänge und Weste in die Trikottaschen. Plus 2. Ersatzschlauch in die dritte Trikotasche zusammen mit dem Handy. Und beim Fully 2. Flasche ggf. an die Stattelstütze. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## madone (16. Juni 2014)

madone schrieb:


> Gibt es auf den Energiestationen auch was zum trinken?



Ich zitier mich mal nochmal ... wie ist das da?


----------



## sworks2013 (16. Juni 2014)

Ich hoffe doch schon sehr!


----------



## Berrrnd (16. Juni 2014)

madone schrieb:


> Ich zitier mich mal nochmal ... wie ist das da?



hast du mal ein rennen dieser größenordnung erlebt bei dem es nicht so war?

und 5 stunden mit 800 ml flüssigkeit ... respekt!


----------



## madone (16. Juni 2014)

Ja stimmt ... sonst wäre es blöd 

Freu mich jetzt schon, wird sicher lustig!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EDA (16. Juni 2014)

Wie schätzt ihr das Wetter ein?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SJ-Alex (17. Juni 2014)

Lt. Wetter.com schauts soweit gut aus - ab Freitag trocken und Samstag Regen wenn dann erst gegen späten Nachmittag. 
Temperaturen radltaugliche 6-16° im Tal ... ab 2000 werdens wohl nicht mehr als 10° werden.


----------



## madone (17. Juni 2014)

Ist noch ein paar Tage hin ... Denke aber auch dass es passt


----------



## EDA (23. Juni 2014)

Hallo zusammen, 

wie habt ihr das Rennen erlebt.
Aus meiner Sicht:
- Atemberaubende Kulisse
- Top Organisation
- Super Stimmung
- Viel zu viele Teilnehmer und dadurch Staus (4014 waren es genau - auch der Natur zu Liebe wären weniger Teilnehmer ein Segen)
- Eine völlig unlogische Startaufstellung (Aus GR 12 habe ich das ganze Rennen über überholen müssen und habe dicke Muddies mit 2-stelligen Startnummern passieren müssen; auch für die Langsamen vor einem bestand akute "Abschussgefahr")

Mein Fazit: Wenn man mal eine nette Kulisse während eines Rennens genießen will, ist man beim Sella Ronda Hero richtig. In den Staus stehend hat man ausreichend Gelegenheit dazu. Sowas bietet einem kein anderes Rennen . Gut eine Alternative wäre eine nette Wanderung .


----------



## madone (23. Juni 2014)

War auch das erste Mal dabei. Die Staus und die Schieber (Bergauf und Bergab) war die Kehrseite der Medallie. Ansonsten ein perfekter Tag in traumhafter Kulisse
Rennen fahren ist von hinten quasi nicht möglich ... ist halt was anderes als Rennrad.


----------



## SJ-Alex (23. Juni 2014)

Mein Fazit:

Wetter + Orga war Top, die Landschaft sowieso, die Strecke solala - die Passage vom Campolongo nach Arraba fand ich nicht so prickelnd.
Limit für die kurze Strecke aus dem GR13 nach Arraba war wg. den ganzen Bergaufschiebern und Bergabbremsern ziemlich sportlich angesetzt...nach mir ist wohl etlichen die Startnummer abgenommen worden.
Nächstes Jahr pack ich das HT ein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chkimsim (23. Juni 2014)

Bin auch das erste mal mitgefahren, aus dem vorletzten Startblock. Zwar von vorneherein unter dem Motto "gesund und nicht ganz kaputt ankommen", aber dass ich aufgrund von ca einer halben Stunde im Stau stehen mich im Ziel eher wie nach einer langen, anstrengenden Tagestour gefühlt habe, hätte ich nicht erwartet. Und wer es nicht glaubt, hier auch ein Beweisfoto - dafür war ja genug Zeit:




Die Italiener können einfach nicht biken. Der Blick auf die Ergebnisliste hat dann auch noch viel ausgesagt: 412 Hobby-Starter und 1873 Lizenzsierte auf der 84er Runde klassifiziert! Beim Bild oben kamen dann auch noch die 62er Fahrer dazu.
Ich fand die Organisation und Kulisse auch toll, aber für mich war dass einfach zuviel Kommerz. Solch eine Strecke ist einfach nicht für 4000 Biker gemacht, da kann ich noch soviele Startblöcke machen wie ich will.


----------



## gardaprinz (23. Juni 2014)

Nun,daß die Italiener nicht biken können ist natürlich ein Schmarrn.
Daß nicht alle Teilnehmer und darunter auch viele Italiener keine guten Techniker sind ist richtig.
Wo aber bekommt man auf einer überwiegend nicht asphaltierten Strecke so etwas geboten - eine Traumkulisse und eine wunderschöne Strecke,die mit unheimlich freundlichen Helfern bestückt ist.
Wer dann jammert,er wäre im Stau gestanden,dem ist auch nicht zu helfen.
Es gab bei mir auf der langen Strecke (Start aus Block 12 ) genau 3 Engstellen.
Die längste ist auf dem obigen Bild zu sehen - die hat ungefähr 10 Min. Mehrzeit ausgemacht (Auswertung meiner Suunto).
Ein Rennen bleibt es trotzdem,denn die Strecke ist äußerst fordernd - zumindest für mich und wenn man den Rennbericht auf Urs Hubers Seite verfolgt,dann auch für die Spitzenfahrer.
Die Stimmung war fantastisch und auch die Teilnehmer waren dort wo ich fuhr äußerst relaxt.
Ein Rennen der Superlative - muß man einfach mal gefahren haben.


----------



## EDA (23. Juni 2014)

Ich kann chkimsim nur zustimmen - beeindruckende Momentaufnahme eines spannenden Rennens auf Singeltrails . Durch die vielen Staus hatte man viel Regenerationszeit. Und klar waren alle relaxed - wie das halt bei einer gemütlichen Wanderung durch die Berge ist. Viele Bergauf-Passagen hätte man fahren können, hätten nicht die Tausenden Lizenzfahrer einem schiebend im Weg herumgestanden. Zudem hätte es derart viele Disqualifikationen geben müssen. Sehr viele Fahrer sind insbesondere bei der ersten Abfahrt neben der Strecke gefahren und dann wieder durch die Absperrungen auf die Strecke eingebogen. So kann man natürlich nervige Staus umgehen. Ob das allerdings im Sinn des Veranstalters ist?


----------



## Taunusblicker (23. Juni 2014)

Hallo,
Mich hat es um 16:03 Uhr an der Abfahrt vom Pordoi "erwischt" - Zeitlimit, Nummer weg. Ich hatte mir leider Null Gedanken wegen Zeitlimits gemacht und am Pordoi erst noch mal ein paar Sightseeing Fotos gemacht, was gegessen etc. SCHÖN DOOF im Nachhinein.... 
Bitter war, dass direkt hinter der Zeitschranke noch gefühlte 20 Teilnehmer mit Nummern standen, die sich noch gemütlich die Trinkflaschen auffüllten, ehe es weiter ging, während die meisten der Jetzt-Nummernlosen ihre Bikes auf den Shuttle-Anhänger laden durften. Ich bin das ganze trotzdem zu Ende gefahren und habe auch noch einige eingeholt mit 900er und 1000er Nummern. Die konnten dann trotz Ankunft nach 19:15 Uhr immerhin eine Endzeit ausweisen.
Insgesamt finde ich auch, dass die Veranstaltung über das Limit ihrer Teilnehmerzahl raus ist (waren übrigens über 4300 gemeldet) und das Reglement mit der Reihenfolge Lizenz/Hobbyfahrer totaler Käse ist. Da gefällt mir die Vorgehensweise beim Dolomiti Superbike besser. Wenn ich das Ding nochmal fahre, melde ich mich vorher bei nem Verein an!
Alles in allem ist die Kulisse aber wie schon mehrfach erwähnt grandios, der Hype übertrieben, die Verpflegungsstationen als Hobbyfahrer unsicher und die Strecke aus meiner Sicht schon grenzwertig. Fürs Bergwandern brauche ich nicht unbedingt ein Bike...


----------



## chkimsim (23. Juni 2014)

@gardaprinz - die Aussage mit den Italienern ist natürlich ein Schmarrn - bei jedem grösseren Marathon gibt es Biker aus aller Herren Länder die sich nicht richtig einschätzen können und an der Startlinie nichts verloren haben. Hier waren es aus meiner Sicht aber auffällig viele, und die Einschränkung des Veranstalters auf 80% Italiener lässt dann schnell so ein Vorurteil aufkommen. Und um noch ein Klischee zu bedienen: ich habe noch nie soviele Teilnehmer während einem Marathon telefonieren sehen / hören.
Hier noch ein paar Bilder von unterwegs:


----------



## sworks2013 (23. Juni 2014)

Die Strecke ist wie auch ausgeschrieben sehr selektiv.Habe mich aber auch über die schiebenden, rauf und runter (bereits anfangs Aufstieg nach Dantercepies) und ja telefonierenden Biker gewundert. Der Stau auf dem Singletrail nach Pordoi war schon heftig und hat mich einiges an Zeit gekostet. Bin nur die Verpflegungsstelle in Arabba angefahren und habe auch nur die Flaschen gefüllt. Werde 2015 sicher wieder dabei sein aber dann mit Lizenz...


----------



## sworks2013 (23. Juni 2014)

Ach ja die Zeitlimite war für mich aus der letzten Gruppe 13 kein Problem. Aber bei fast zwei Stunden Unterschied vom erst zum Letzt gestarteten sollte auch diese angepasst werden. Mich haben bei den Staus mehr die Nicht Italiener mit dem vorbei Zwängen genervt. Haben übrigens meistens Hochdeutsch gesprochen...


----------



## madone (23. Juni 2014)

Fand es trotz allem großartig ...


----------



## EDA (24. Juni 2014)

Madone, in der Ergebnisliste wirst Du als disqualifiziert geführt. Was hast Du angestellt?


----------



## madone (24. Juni 2014)

Wollte eigentlich die große Runde fahren, bin dann aber aufgrund des Trainingszustandes und weil mein Spezi die kleine fahren wollte mit ihm mitgefahren. Im Nachhinein muss ich sagen dass auch die lange Runde drin gewesen wäre ... ob im Zeitlimit weiß ich nicht.
War trotzdem schön! Die Strecke durch das Felsenmeer war schon der Hammer!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## madone (24. Juni 2014)

Zusammen unterwegs ...


----------



## bike bike (28. Juni 2014)

Ich war zum 4. mal dabei, und habe über die Zeit alle Strecken probiert  (alte und neue Kurzstrecke, Langstrecke), wird wohl das letzte Mal gewesen sein. Bei der Erstaustragung waren wir gerade mal 400+ Starter ... Diesmal über 4000. ich verstehe ja, dass die Veranstalter auch Geld verdienen wollen, aber das Rennen macht keinen Spass mehr. Die Stehzeit bzw. verlorene Zeit stört mich weniger im Hinblick auf das Gesamtresultat, aber wenn ich schon 3000+ hm hinaufstrample, will ich auch die Trails fahren ... Bzw. so fahren, wie es Spass macht. Das war bis vor 2 Jahren möglich, bei der Hälfte der Starter. 
Schön war's, danke, auf zu neuen Ufern!


----------



## madone (28. Juni 2014)

Kann ich nachvollziehen ... würde mich interessieren wo es ohne Wartezeit an Engstellen geht.


----------



## EDA (28. Juni 2014)

Geht bei viele Rennen. Z.B. beim Nationalpark Marathon, Gran Canaria Marathon oder bei den kleinen Rennen wie Schneckenlohe. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sworks2013 (28. Juni 2014)

Bin auch der Meinung dass es zu viele unerfahrene Biker auf der Strecke "vor mir" gehabt hat. Trotzdem war das für mich kein "One night stand" Werde für nächstes Jahr eine Lizenz lösen.

Der Nationalpark Marathon ist nicht annähernd so anspruchsvoll und mit solch extremen Up & Downhills, deshalb hat es dort auch keine Engstellen.

Solche Momente sind unvergesslich...


----------



## EDA (28. Juni 2014)

Ich fahre dieses Jahr die lange Strecke des Grand  RAID mit. Ich hoffe der hat eine ähnliche Traildichte und keine Staus. Und ich vermute, dass er härter als der Sella Ronda Hero ist. Wie schätzt ihr das ein? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sworks2013 (29. Juni 2014)

125 km und über 5'000 Hm > ja der ist härter! Ich könnte mir vorstellen dass es weniger Staus hat, da das Starterfeld mehr in die Länge gezogen wird. Viel Spass!


----------



## Haferstroh (29. Juni 2014)

Der GRC hatte früher auch mal einen Hype wie der SRH, mit Registrierung und Auslosung wie beim berüchtigten Ötztaler Rennradmarathon.
Dafür hat man beim GRC normalerweise jetzt freie Fahrt.


----------



## EDA (29. Juni 2014)

Freue mich schon auf den GC. Drei Wochen vorher mache ich noch den Ischgl Iron Bike. Da der Nationalpark Marathon nur eine Woche nach dem GC, fällt er dieses Jahr aus. Habt ihr Vorschläge für weitere Rennen mit ähnlichem Charakter? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kraete81 (30. Juni 2014)

Tach zusammen,

mein Fazit zum Sella Ronda Hero:

1. Klasse Organisation
2. Viel zu viele Starter > Staus ohne Ende; Starter dabei, die da überhaupt nicht hingeörten (technisch sowie konditionell).
3. Die Strecke zum Sourasas war zu übertrieben mit den teilweise 35%... .
4. Scheiss Startaufstellung...wenn man Ambitionen hat schnell unterwegs zu sein, kommt man um eine Lizenz nicht rum.
   (wobei ich mich Frage, wie die ersten drei in der Hobbyklasse das gemacht haben, mit Ihren 6 Stunden Fahrzeit...die standen mit Sicherheit 
	nicht in Ihrem zugeteilten Startblock?!)

Summa Summarum eine echte Erfahrung und ne Klasse Action.

Für nächstes Jahr was anderes Suchen...wie EDA, bin ich auf offen für Vorschläge... .
GC 125km hatten wir auch schon überlegt... .

Grüße


----------



## powderJO (4. Juli 2014)

wenn es so ist wie bei dolomiti superbike, nützt die deutsche lizenz auch nur bedingt - ich stand da auch im letzten startblock, weil sie meine lizenz einfach nicht anerkennten wollten - obwohl schon bei der anmeldung ausgewiesen. so durfte ich mich auch erst mal durch massen telefonierender italiener (ist echt überall so, keine ahnung, mit wem die in einem rennen telefonieren müssen) durchkämpfen 

der superhero war eigentlich ein ziel für dieses jahr, aber die berichte und fotos haben mich in meiner entscheidung bestätigt, nicht hin zu fahren. hatte befrchtet, dass es ein wandertag werden könnte und dafür brauche ich keine startnummer am bike.


----------



## sworks2013 (4. Juli 2014)

Also ein Wandertag sieht bei mir zwar anders aus. Es gab bei mir "nur" 3 Engstellen, wobei ich die letzte auch nicht fahrend durchgekommen wäre. Ansonsten war es sicher ein sehr schöner Marathon. So wie ich es verstanden habe, starten die Fahrer (Ausländer) beim ersten mal sowie von hinten. Meinte aber dass die Nicht Italo-Lizenz auch akzeptiert wird.

Für die Psyche ist aber so ein Start wo man viele Überholungen machen kann, sicher positiv.


----------



## sworks2013 (1. Oktober 2014)

Anmeldung wäre offen...


----------



## EDA (1. Oktober 2014)

Bin schon angemeldet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sauron1977 (2. Oktober 2014)

50% teurer! Warum? Zumal die UCI im Rahmen des Worldcup doch sicher nen fetten Zuschuss springen lässt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sworks2013 (2. Oktober 2014)

Ich habe mich auch schon am 27.9 angemeldet. Jetzt ist aber glaub ich Schluss. Der Preisaufschlag ist mit 20 Euro im Bereich des verträglichen. Zumal sicher einige Verbesserungen in der Streckenführung, sprich Stauvermeidung gemacht werden.


----------



## ulilaun (2. Oktober 2014)

120€ für einen Marathon sind trotz der Gimmicks viel zu viel.


----------



## sworks2013 (2. Oktober 2014)

also ich habe 110€ bezahlt. Aber ja ich denke auch dass es am oberen Limit ist. Anmeldung dicht > Offensichtlich ist es aber noch nicht zu teuer.


----------



## Haferstroh (2. Oktober 2014)

Wider Erwarten spiel(t)e ich nun doch mit dem Gedanken, den SRH mitzufahren, die Anmeldung ist bei Datasport zwar schon durch....nur: Ich kann mich grad irgendwie nicht überwinden, die 110€ Startgebühr zu überweisen.
Kann das wer nachvollziehen? Ich meine, ich bekomme nächstes Jahr wieder beim Ischgl Ironbike wieder hochalpine Marahonstrecke in auch einer schönen Gegend für fast ein Drittel des Preises.
Ausserdem klingt für mich auf der SRH-Page alles ziemlich arrogant, so von wegen der Start erfolgt "auf Einladung", die offenkundig gemachte Bevorzugung von Startern aus bestimmten Nationen, dann die nicht vorhandene Möglichkeit, Startplätze zu übertragen und viele andere, für mich etwas zu resolute Regelungen. Nicht mal bei (unwahrscheinlichem) Ausfall der ganzen Veranstaltung bekommt man einen Cent zurück....


----------



## Stucka (2. Oktober 2014)

War 2014 dabei, war toll, Wiederholung habe ich nicht vor. Sauteuer, Teilnehmerzahl mehr als grenzwertig, ob die Streckenänderungen die Staus völlig vermeiden können, wage ich mal zu bezweifeln. Aber ohne Zweifel tolle Strecke in genialer Landschaft! Volksfest ohne Ende.


----------



## sworks2013 (3. Oktober 2014)

Haferstroh schrieb:


> Wider Erwarten spiel(t)e ich nun doch mit dem Gedanken, den SRH mitzufahren, die Anmeldung ist bei Datasport zwar schon durch....nur: Ich kann mich grad irgendwie nicht überwinden, die 110€ Startgebühr zu überweisen.
> Kann das wer nachvollziehen? Ich meine, ich bekomme nächstes Jahr wieder beim Ischgl Ironbike wieder hochalpine Marahonstrecke in auch einer schönen Gegend für fast ein Drittel des Preises.
> Ausserdem klingt für mich auf der SRH-Page alles ziemlich arrogant, so von wegen der Start erfolgt "auf Einladung", die offenkundig gemachte Bevorzugung von Startern aus bestimmten Nationen, dann die nicht vorhandene Möglichkeit, Startplätze zu übertragen und viele andere, für mich etwas zu resolute Regelungen. Nicht mal bei (unwahrscheinlichem) Ausfall der ganzen Veranstaltung bekommt man einen Cent zurück....


Wenn ich mich bei Datasport angemeldet und bezahlt habe, benötige ich keine "Einladung" > Italienisches Macho (ich wurde eingeladen)
2014 wurden nur 20% der Startplätze an Ausländer vergeben. 2015 sind es rund die Hälfte > mehr ambitionierte Fahrer - weniger Stau
Bei den meisten Rennveranstaltungen wir das Startergeld bei Ausfall/Abbruch nicht zurück bezahlt


----------



## DaBot (14. Oktober 2014)

Gilt diese Einzahlungsbestätigung von Datasport eigentlich als Teilnahmebestätigung? Finde es merkwürdig, dass da sonst nix kommt...


----------



## festus hagen (14. Oktober 2014)

DaBot schrieb:


> Gilt diese Einzahlungsbestätigung von Datasport eigentlich als Teilnahmebestätigung? Finde es merkwürdig, dass da sonst nix kommt...


 
Irgendwann steht man in der Startliste. Kurz vor dem Rennen kommt dann ne mail mit Startnummer, Haftungsausschluß...


----------



## sworks2013 (14. Oktober 2014)

festus hagen schrieb:


> Irgendwann steht man in der Startliste. Kurz vor dem Rennen kommt dann ne mail mit Startnummer, Haftungsausschluß...


 War letztes Jahr gleich, habe auch nur die Bestätigung von Datasport. Bin aber jetzt schon in der Startliste drin.


----------



## DaBot (14. Oktober 2014)

Danke euch. Hab mich leider auf der Seite von Datasport nicht zurecht gefunden. Jetzt hab ich's, stehe auch auf der Liste.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Taunusblicker (29. Juni 2015)

Hallo,
nachdem letztes Jahr ja einige Stellen sehr Stau-trächtig waren ... wie war es dieses Jahr ?
Auf der Facebook-Seite wird diesmal (bisher) zumindest nichts angemerkt (außer den erneut ungerechten Zeitlimits für die sehr spät startenden  Hobbyfahrer) - zumindest habe ich bei den kryptischen Google-Übersetzungen der italienischen Kommentare nichts entdeckt...


----------



## DaBot (29. Juni 2015)

@Taunusblicker Vom Grödnerjoch runter war es ein einziger Spaziergang, komplett dicht, der Trail wäre aber schön gewesen. Vom Campolongo ging es, das war mit persönlich nur im unteren Teil zu zerfahren. Vom Pordoi runter war es wieder stellenweise dicht, aber auch hauptsächlich weil der Trail komplett zerlegt war und daher nicht wirklich fahrbar war. Hoch ging es bis auf kurz nach dem Start.


----------



## SJ-Alex (29. Juni 2015)

Hi,

bin am Samstag wieder die SRH gefahren. War wie immer recht geil - nette Leute getroffen, Verpflegung hat gepasst, wettertechnisch von Sonne bis Gewitter mit eiskalten Regenschauer und Gegenwind war auch alles dabei. 
Der Sideevent ist im Vergleich zu Riva schon recht mau, schont immerhin den Geldbeutel 

Staus gabs natürlich auch dieses Jahr, besonders kurz unterhalb vom Grödner Joch, da gings nur noch im StopAndGo-Modus.
Zum Glück hat sich an der Stelle mein Vorderreifen entschieden von der Felge zu ploppen - also Dichtmilch raus - Schlauch rein - aufpumpen, dann die Erkenntnis, dass die Ventilmutter während dem aufpumpen abgerissen ist *WTF*. Panikattacke - einen Biker angebettelt, der mir tatsächlich seinen 2.Schlauch überlassen hat. Falls derjenige das hier liest, ein Christian mit 8000er Nummer - bitte melden!
Also 2. Schlauch rein, aufgepumpt und weiter gings - meine (für mich) gute Zeit zum Dantercepies war natürlich längst dahin.

Trotzdem hab ich das Zeitlimit beim Passo Campolongo noch gut geschafft.
Grund dafür war sicher auch, dass das Limit nicht vor Arraba war und diese nervige Schleife ebenfalls vor Arraba rausgenommen worden ist.
Also insgesamt war der SRH dieses Jahr deutlich machbarer, auch für Non-Lakatas wie mich


----------



## Taunusblicker (29. Juni 2015)

DaBot schrieb:


> Vom Grödnerjoch runter war es ein einziger Spaziergang, komplett dicht, der Trail wäre aber schön gewesen.





SJ-Alex schrieb:


> Staus gabs natürlich auch dieses Jahr, besonders kurz unterhalb vom Grödner Joch, da gings nur noch im StopAndGo-Modus.



Naja, dass es am Start etwas staut, gerade bei DEM Profil, ist ja noch vertretbar, da überpaced man wenigstens nicht ;-)
Letztes Jahr war doch schon an der Stelle der erste Stau, bevor man dann über so eine Wiese etwas Gas geben konnte...



SJ-Alex schrieb:


> Trotzdem hab ich das Zeitlimit beim Passo Campolongo noch gut geschafft.
> Grund dafür war sicher auch, dass das Limit nicht vor Arraba war und diese nervige Schleife ebenfalls vor Arraba rausgenommen worden ist.


Welche nervige Schleife ? Die Ornella ? Wohl leider nicht, oder ?



DaBot schrieb:


> Vom Pordoi runter war es wieder stellenweise dicht, aber auch hauptsächlich weil der Trail komplett zerlegt war und daher nicht wirklich fahrbar war.



Der Trail sieht wahrscheinlich eh nach allerkürzester Zeit schon aus, als wäre ne Horde Wildsäue durch... letztes Jahr war schönes Wetter und ich fand es schon übel...

Insgesamt hört sich das ja so an, als könne man sich das nächstes Jahr doch noch mal vornehmen...


----------



## DaBot (29. Juni 2015)

Mir persönlich waren da zu viele dabei, die sich zu wichtig nehmen.  Ich werd die Strecke lieber mal an einem der anderen 364 Tage im Jahr nochmal in Angriff nehmen


----------



## sworks2013 (29. Juni 2015)

Also mir hat die neue Streckenführung sehr gut gefallen. Wichtige gibt's bei jedem Rennen und aus jedem Land...


----------



## fromzerotohero (12. Juli 2016)

Hallo Leute,
erst mal vielen Dank für die vielen Posts. Ich habe mir alles als Vorbereitung für den Sella Ronda Hero 2016 durchgelesen.
Fazit:
Der wichtigste Tip: Ganz vorne in den Startblock, das hat geholfen. Der Stau vom Grödner Joch hielt sich in Grenzen. Kann mir aber vorstellen, dass nach mir (es kamen noch viele) der Stau noch länger wurde.
Ein Hammer-Rennen auf jeden Fall.
Für detailliertere Infos habe ich einen Rennbericht auf meiner FB-Seite geschrieben
https://www.facebook.com/fromzerotosellarondahero/posts/624608727703278
und ein Video mit den Fotos bei Youtoube eingestellt:





Bei konkreten Fragen bitte Bescheid sagen.


----------



## Bioantrieb (13. Juli 2016)

@fromzerotohero cooler Bericht/Video, ich finde auch, das es ein Top Race ist, gut organisiert, inkl. allem drumherum und eine grandiose Kulisse, man kann sich in schlechterer Umgebung quälen...

Bis 2017...


----------



## SJ-Alex (13. Juli 2016)

Servus @fromzerotohero, 

Glückwunsch zum bestandenen Hero  
Fands dieses Jahr wegen dem Wetter und den dadurch total zerstörten Trails eher katastrophal - bin noch nie so dreckig angekommen wie bei diesem Rennen. Highlight war die Strecke vom Pordoi zum Pian de Schivanais und natürlich die auf der gesamten Breite zusammengefahrene Skipiste unterhalb vom Sellajoch Richtung Wolkenstein.....ob da jemals wieder Gras wächst :-/.  Zudem hab ich mir mal wieder in Richtung Sella Joch die Finger abgefroren (selber schuld). Zumindest die Stimmung in Wolkenstein und erst recht beim Rennen macht das alles nahezu wett.  

Auf ein neues bei hoffentlich besseren Wetter im nächsten Jahr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sworks2013 (13. Juli 2016)

Ja war ne "schmutzige" Angelegenheit, aber die Organisation war wie immer top.
Freue mich auch schon auf 2017...


----------



## SJ-Alex (13. Juli 2016)

17.00 Uhr kurz vor Wolkenstein ..... die Frisur sitzt


----------



## Bioantrieb (13. Juli 2016)

Sweat... und fast Synchron .


----------



## nopain-nogain (21. Juli 2016)

Oja! War ein echt geiles Rennen!
Bericht


----------



## fuenfnull (24. Juli 2016)

Das war mein Lieblingstraining zur Seceda hoch, am Donnerstag vor dem Rennen.




Den Stau am Grödnerjoch fand ich diesmal erheblich kürzer.
Durch den Regen die ganze Woche vorher war das Gelände teilweise sehr tief und schwierig.
Und vom Pordoijoch runter? Konnte man letztes Jahr nicht fahren und dieses Jahr erst recht nicht. Rad tragen und runterrutschen ging gut.
Außerdem muss mir noch einer erklären warum alle auf dem Weg zum Pordoijoch die Regenjacken angezogen haben. Es hat doch gar nicht geregnet, sondern gehagelt...
Vielleicht bin ja nächstes Jahr mutig genug nicht nur die "Damen"-Runde zu fahren.
Wegen der kurzen Rund war ich rechtzeitig vor dem letzten Regenguss im Ziel und nicht ganz so verdreckt...


----------



## nopain-nogain (24. Juli 2016)

Also ich hatte gar keinen Stau und bergab war alles fahrbar  ok, bissle grenzwertig, aber geil! 

Gesendet von meinem E2303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sworks2013 (24. Juli 2016)

Da bist Du also runter gefahren?


----------



## nopain-nogain (24. Juli 2016)

Jawohl!  nur bei dem quer liegenden Baum ganz zu ende, bin ich kurz runter. Der lag ja 30 Grad zur Fahrtrichtung mir einem Absatz direkt danach. Da bin ich kurz runter und dann wieder drauf. Den hätte man ganz sauber springen müssen. Da war mir das Risiko dann doch zu groß. 
Aber ich kam da auch gerade mit einsetzen des Hagels hin. Es war also noch etwas trockener... 

Gesendet von meinem E2303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## fuenfnull (24. Juli 2016)

Ich weiß, ich muss noch viel lernen.
Vor allem bis ich da runterfahre.


----------



## sworks2013 (25. Juli 2016)

fuenfnull schrieb:


> Ich weiß, ich muss noch viel lernen.
> Vor allem bis ich da runterfahre.


dann sind wir schon zu zweit...


----------



## baloo (15. Juni 2017)

Eine Frage zur Verpflegung am HERO, gemäss Karte ist die Verpflegung dort wo auch das Batterie Symbol und/oder der Wassertropfen auf der Karte?!



Gemäss dieser ist die letzte Verpflegung wo es was zu beissen gibt am Passo Pordoi? Dann nur noch Flüssiges bei Kilometer 70?!
Hat da jemand mehr Erfahrung?


----------



## nopain-nogain (15. Juni 2017)

Ich glaube mich zu erinnern, dass es nach dem duron auch essen gab. Cola hab ich da jedenfalls bekommen. Wir sehen uns vor Ort


----------



## baloo (15. Juni 2017)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Ich glaube mich zu erinnern, dass es nach dem duron auch essen gab. Cola hab ich da jedenfalls bekommen. Wir sehen uns vor Ort


Ok, danke, dann sollten die Verpflegungsstationen reichen ?!

Das mit dem Sehen, schaun wir mal, bin irgendwo im Startblock 312 ?!?! Du wirst wahrscheinlich wieder vorne starten?
Vielleicht dann im Ziel (soll ja Erdinger geben!!!), blau-weiss gestreiftes Trikot 
Gutes Rennen und viel Spass!


----------



## nopain-nogain (15. Juni 2017)

Ja, ich starte im Elite Block. Bin gerade noch am essen backen 
Bier im Ziel? Hoert sich nach einem Plan an. Halte nach den bunten Scalpel Ausschau


----------



## baloo (15. Juni 2017)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Ja, ich starte im Elite Block. Bin gerade noch am essen backen
> Bier im Ziel? Hoert sich nach einem Plan an. Halte nach den bunten Scalpel Ausschau


----------



## matsch (16. Juni 2017)

Wie werden bei der Sellaronda überhaupt die Startbloecke verteilt? 
Werde wohl zum ersten Mal im Stau stehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (16. Juni 2017)

Block 1: elite Damen World series 
Block 2: elite Herren World series
Dahinter: Glücksspiel...


----------



## matsch (16. Juni 2017)

Uhh da haben wir aber nicht so viel Glück mitgebracht


----------



## sworks2013 (16. Juni 2017)

matsch schrieb:


> Uhh da haben wir aber nicht so viel Glück mitgebracht


Bin seit 4 Jahren dabei und starte immer in Block 12


----------



## deeptrain (16. Juni 2017)

sworks2013 schrieb:


> Bin seit 4 Jahren dabei und starte immer in Block 12


Hast du eine Lizenz???
Ich starte dieses mal sogar in Block 3 davor die Jahre 6 und 5 habe ich dieses Jahr anscheinend mehr Glück gehabt ;-)


----------



## nopain-nogain (18. Juni 2017)

Und wie lief es? Bin gefrustet, Donnerstag abend bin es mit Halsweh los... Samstag war dann an den 2. Berg nur noch ga Tempo drin


----------



## baloo (19. Juni 2017)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Und wie lief es? Bin gefrustet, Donnerstag abend bin es mit Halsweh los... Samstag war dann an den 2. Berg nur noch ga Tempo drin


aber dennoch eine Hammerzeit von dir !!! Gratuliere dir!
Hab eine Stunde länger gebraucht als du, war aber für mich ok.
Ich weiss noch nicht so richtig ob ich das Rennen geil oder scheisse fand?!
Stimmung, Landschaft, Strecke super - aber irgendwie zuviele TN's (3/4 vom Rennen war ich nur am überholen), viele fahren groten schlecht wirklich unglaublich, haben aber teilweise eine 3stellige Startnummer?!?! Verpflegung könnte auch etwas mehr sein. 
Ich würde den nur nochmals fahren, wenn ich auch vorne starten könnte, muss nicht ganz vorne sein, aber so Startblock ~4-7 wäre ok, hab aber keine Lizenz.


----------



## nopain-nogain (19. Juni 2017)

Ohne Lizenz muss das echt zum Kotzen sein, hat der Kollege auch erzaehlt.
Da in Italien JEDER eine Lizenz hat, kommst du ohne wohl nicht wirklich weiter vor. Waren ja 2000 Starter mit Lizenz.

Strecke, Landschaft alles hammer! War auch der Grudn warum ich mich durch gequaelt habe. So schlecht ging es mir schon lange nicht mehr... vor allem bei SO wenig Watt


----------



## deeptrain (19. Juni 2017)

Hallo, also ich stand dieses Jahr in Startblock 3 bis auf den 1 Trail wo die Frauen stellenweise noch parkten konnte man echt gut durchfahren ohne Stau ;-)


----------



## baloo (19. Juni 2017)

deeptrain schrieb:


> Hallo, also ich stand dieses Jahr in Startblock 3 bis auf den 1 Trail wo die Frauen stellenweise noch parkten konnte man echt gut durchfahren ohne Stau ;-)


mit Lizenz ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maystefa (19. Juni 2017)

Ich war heuer nach einigen Jahren ohne Rennen auch mal wieder am Start. Startblock 13. Ich denke, man kann getrost eine halbe Stunde wegen Wartezeiten von der eigenen Zeit abziehen. Dazu kommt, dass man die technisch etwas anspruchvolleren Abschnitte bergab oft nur viel zu langsam fahren kann, wo man stattdessen ein wenig mehr Speed bräuchte...
Als ein Rennen würde ich den Hero aus Startblock 13 deshalb nicht beschreiben, eher als eine RTF, wie man sie vom Rennrad kennt. Psychologisch ist es dafür nicht schlecht, mit zunehmender Renndauer Fahrer aus den vorderen Blöcken zu überholen. 
Ansonsten war das Wetter perfekt und auch die Strecke in einem perfektem Zustand. Daher war es für mich insgesamt ein sehr schöner Wettkampf.


----------



## deeptrain (19. Juni 2017)

baloo schrieb:


> mit Lizenz ?


Ja mit Lizenz...
Da gebe ich dir vollkommen recht maystefa von Startblock 13 stelle ich mir das schon schwierig vor sollte man dann echt wie eine rtf sehen und das Panorama genießen


----------



## SJ-Alex (19. Juni 2017)

Ich fands dieses Jahr klasse - endlich mal trocken, mit einer (für mich) guten Zeit ins Ziel gekommen. Wie immer war gute Stimmung unter den Teilnehmern und viel zu schmunzeln (#88) - über die Strecke und das Panorama ist ja schon genug gesagt worden. 
Nur die Verpflegung war diesmal etwas zu "übersichtlich" und das Mischungsverhältniss der Iso-Getränke ist augenscheinlich immer noch nicht genormt  Naja, so lernt man jedes Jahr dazu - man sieht sich nächstes Jahr wieder 
Allen die sich bei Stürzen verletzt haben (habe drei böse Stürze gesehen) wünsche ich eine schnelle und vollständige Genesung.


----------



## Jabba81 (21. Juni 2017)

Bin dieses Jahr die "kleine" Runde auch gefahren. Zum Ersten mal und musste ganz am Schluss aus Startblock 14 in's Rennen gehen.
Mit der Zeit bin ich einigermassen zufrieden, 5h 44min, was zum Platz 48 von 324 in der Kategorie Hobby 2 gereicht hat.

Nun heisst das jetzt wenn ich nächstes Jahr wieder teilnehme, werde ich nicht aufgrund der Zeit von diesem Jahr starten können und es könnte gut möglich sein wieder ganz hinten starten zu müssen? Das Rennen an und für sich finde ich toll, aber die ganzen Staus sind echt mühsam und ich weiss nicht ob ich mir das nochmals von so weit hinten antun möchte?


----------



## sworks2013 (21. Juni 2017)

Bin seit 4 Jahren dabei und musste immer soweit hinten starten. Es hat einfach zuviele italienische Lizenzfahrer...


----------



## Jabba81 (21. Juni 2017)

schade... kommt mir vor als ob in Italien jeder mit Lizenz fährt? Obwohl teilweise extrem langsam...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sworks2013 (21. Juni 2017)

Ja fährt jeder - gross, klein, dick, dünn...


----------



## Jabba81 (21. Juni 2017)

Gibt's dann vielleicht irgendwie die Möglichkeit um Tageslizenzen zu lösen?
Das wäre vielleicht eine Lösung um weiter vorne starten zu können?


----------



## matsch (21. Juni 2017)

Bei mir waren auch einige im Block 12 mit einer Lizenz. Somit keine Garantie weiter nach vorn zu kommen ;-)
Es hat wirklich jeder Italiener eine Lizenz... Am Besten fand ich einen Typen der am Berg von sich ein Selfie machen wollte... 
Da ist es wirklich schwer selber im Racemodus zu bleiben ;-)

Ansonsten schöne Strecke!!


----------



## baloo (21. Juni 2017)

Wenn du in Italien in einen Radverein eintritts, hast du automatisch eine Lizenz! Daher das Ganze.

Mal eine Frage an die welche mit Lizenz gefahren sind, wurde die Lizenz bei der Startnummernausgabe genau angeschaut???


----------



## nopain-nogain (21. Juni 2017)

Da World series, musste ich an den uci stand, also ja.


----------



## baloo (22. Juni 2017)

weiss jemand schon, am welchen Wochenende das Rennen im 2018 stattfindet?


----------



## Toni172 (30. Mai 2018)

Hallo zusammen,
bald ist es ja wieder soweit. In 2,5 Wochen ist der Sella Hero 2018.

Kann mir einer sagen wie ich den von der Fahrzeit mit dem Dolomiti Superbike einschätzen kann?
So nach dem Motto: Wenn ich für die Langstrecke beim Dolomiti 7h benötige dann werde ich ca. Xh für die Langstrecke beim Hero benötigen.

Ich bin bis jetzt nur 10x den Dolomiti gefahren und benötige mal eine Einschätzung.

Gruß Toni


----------



## baloo (30. Mai 2018)

DSB 6:30 (auf der 119km anticlockwise)
HERO 7:36 (auf der 86km)


----------



## Toni172 (31. Mai 2018)

gelöscht


----------



## Toni172 (31. Mai 2018)

@baloo 
Das ist ja schon mal eine Aussage. Bist Du die Rennen im selben Jahr gefahren bzw hattest Du in etwas den selben Trainingszustand?

Gruß Toni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## baloo (31. Mai 2018)

Nein, DSB war im 2011 oder 12 und der HERO letztes Jahr, Trainingszustand ist aber +/- immer in etwa gleich.


----------



## Meisterjim84 (6. Juni 2018)

Hallo, 
Wann erfährt man denn die Startzeiten(Blöcke)?Habe  eine 5tsd. er Nummer(Hobby86km)?
Was wird denn so bei Laben gereicht?
Gibts Tauschflaschen?
Danke für die Antworten!
Eine Hero Jungfrau


----------



## Toni172 (6. Juni 2018)

Meisterjim84 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Wann erfährt man denn die Startzeiten(Blöcke)?



Hi, ich habe am 23.05.2018 eine Mail von [email protected] bekommen wo die Startnummer, der Startblock und die Startzeit steht.


----------



## baloo (6. Juni 2018)

Meisterjim84 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Wann erfährt man denn die Startzeiten(Blöcke)?Habe  eine 5tsd. er Nummer(Hobby86km)?
> Was wird denn so bei Laben gereicht?
> Gibts Tauschflaschen?
> ...


Hab auch ein EMail bekommen, mit Startnummer und Blocknummer!
Es wird nichts gereicht, du musst selbst nachfüllen.
Da ich letztes Jahr im zweit-letzten Block starten musste hab ich an den Verpflegungsstationen keine Tauschflaschen gesehen!
Der "Gabentisch" war aber immer gut ausreichend gefüllt!
Viel Spass und Happy Trails!


----------



## Jabba81 (6. Juni 2018)

baloo schrieb:


> Hab auch ein EMail bekommen, mit Startnummer und Blocknummer!
> Es wird nichts gereicht, du musst selbst nachfüllen.
> Da ich letztes Jahr im zweit-letzten Block starten musste hab ich an den Verpflegungsstationen keine Tauschflaschen gesehen!
> Der "Gabentisch" war aber immer gut ausreichend gefüllt!
> Viel Spass und Happy Trails!



Kann ich so bestätigen...
Bin übrigens letzes Jahr auch im zweit-letzten Block gestartet, vielleicht haben wir uns gesehen??
Welche Runde bist Du gefahren, ich nur die "kleine"


----------



## baloo (6. Juni 2018)

Jabba81 schrieb:


> Welche Runde bist Du gefahren, ich nur die "kleine"


Die Grosse, man will ja ein ganzer HERO sein


----------



## Meisterjim84 (6. Juni 2018)

Vielen Dank, ist bereits gekommen. Startzeit 8:35, Block 13
Bin schon auf den oft erwähnten  Stau abwärts gespannt, bins normal gewöhnt eher viel weiter zu starten!
Mal schauen, allzu ernst darf man den Hero laut den Schilderungen zwecks Stau eh nicht sehen! Hauptsache gesund finishen


----------



## fahrradfahrer (8. Juni 2018)

würde mich auch interessieren, wie die erfahrenen den stau aus dem vorletzten startblock prognostizieren...


----------



## SJ-Alex (10. Juni 2018)

Stau gibts immer bei der Abfahrt vom Dantercepies (1.Berg) ... da stehste an 2 Stellen gesamt vielleicht so 3-5 Minuten.
Später bei der Abfahrt vom Pordoijoch gibts ein paar knifflige Stellen wo viele lieber absteigen - heißt dass du da ein paar Minuten runterschieben musst. Bei der großen Runde kommt noch der Trail vom Sourasass dazu ... auch da zeitmäßig nix wirklich wildes. 
Die verlorenen Minuten kannst du im Anschluss bergauf wieder gutmachen  
Es sind halt recht viele Leute auf der Strecke und insbesondere viele der Italiener (nicht alle!) habens nicht so mit dem Bergabfahren - schätze die meisten von denen kommen eher aus der Rennradecke. 
Immer daran denken, dass die Strecke lang und wirklich hardcore ist, daher die fraglichen Stellen einfach zum durchatmen nutzen....die meisten Heißsporne sind eh spätestens nach dem 3. Anstieg schon ziemlich geerdet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrEidechse (19. Juni 2018)

Ein kurzer Bericht zum Sella Ronda Hero 2018:

Ich war Ersttäter, große Runde, Unterkunft direkt in Wolkenstein. Samstag Morgens Einreihung in Startblock 13 (von 14), Start 08:35. Ich bin das Rennen sehr konservativ angegangen, eine bestimmte Zeit hatte ich nicht im Hinterkopf - das ist in Anbetracht der unglaublich hohen Teilnehmeranzahl auf dieser Strecke auch m.E. sinnfrei, außer man startet weit vorn (was wie vorgenannt beschrieben ja schwierig ist). Mein Setup: Hardtail 29, SRAM 11fach, Übersetzung 30 - 10/42; 2 Flaschen mit Sportgetränk, ca. 1 Liter Wasser zum "Mund spülen" auf dem Rücken. Habe pro Stunde eine Flasche Sportgetränk geleert und an den Laben nur Wasser aufgenommen, Reservepulver hatte ich abgemessen dabei und entsprechend gemixt. Damit lief ich die ganze Zeit auf "Flüssigtreibstoff", hat für mich 1a funktioniert. Ich persönlich fand das Rennen jetzt nicht ultra hart, bin aber auch bis ca. 15km vorm Ziel ein verhaltenes Tempo gefahren, war eher so ne Art CTF. So richtig "Gas gegeben" (so fern man das bei den Anstiegen machen kann ) habe ich erst ab dem letzten Anstieg vom Duron, sprich nach der letzten Labe. Die meisten haben da alle nur noch hoch geschoben, was ich so gesehen habe waren ziemlich viele ganz schön am Ende und "wollten nur heim". Die Mitfahrer die ich traf waren alle mehr oder weniger umsichtig, nahmen Rücksicht, waren freundlich. Klar - ein paar Wilde gibts immer, aber ich hatte keine "Erlebnisse der Dritten Art" (nicht wundern - die italienischen Mitstreiter telefonieren immer und überall, sogar mit Headset unterm Helm... ). 

Jetzt mein ganz persönliches und damit absolut subjektives Fazit zu dem Teil: In Anlehnung an die bekannten Amazon-Rezessionen geb ich dem ganzen 2 Sterne von 5. Positiv: Das Panorama und an vielen Stellen auch die Trails, auch die Orga an den Laben war ok. Negativ: unglaublich kommerziell gehypte und total überlaufene Veranstaltung; mir persönlich ist dieses ständige "Now you are a Hero" und "Race of the Races" zu viel Wurscht auf'm Brot (scheinbar sprechen die Marketing-Leute aber mit diesem dicken Auftragen genau die richtige Klientel dort an...???, sprich der Zulauf gibt ihnen wohl recht). Was ich völlig schwachsinnig fand war die gut 500 Höhenmeter lange Schiebepassage am Pordoi - sorry Leute, wenn ich laufen will, brauch ich keine MTB Rennen. Versteht mich bitte nicht falsch - mal absteigen und ne harte Rampe schieben kam auch schon am Dantercepies vor (ist bei den geschotterten Wegen manchmal auch ökonomischer als mit ner 50er Kadenz hoch zu drücken) und ist ja völlig ok. Aber gerade am Pordoi kam es mir (und auch anderen Mitfahrern) einfach so vor, als ob nun zwanghaft die Höhenmeter zu Stande gebracht werden müssen und da gibts (neben der Strasse) halt nur die Wege, egal ob der Druchschnitts-Otto die nun fahren kann oder nicht. Also haben dort alle etwa ne Stunde geschoben. Großes Kino!
Nachdem hochgeschoben wurde, wurde dann auf der anderen Bergflanke das Bike wieder runter getragen - immerhin blieb man sich da treu ; an vielen technischen Passagen war Stau angesagt, zwar immer nur für n paar Minuten, aber auf Dauer hats schon bissi genervt. Die Trails konnte man halt auch net in seiner Lust- und-Laune-Form absurfen sondern war im Gleichtakt des Lindwurms von mehreren hundert Fahrern gefangen. Eingereiht mit Stop-and-Go. Habe an vielen Stellen gedacht "wie schön könnte man hier fahren, wenn man nicht als Teil dieses Rennens hier wäre...". 

Ach ja - mein Kumpel (der ebenfalls auf der langen Runde unterwegs war) ist in den Jahren zuvor mal die kleine gefahren. Dort gibt es wohl laut seiner Aussage deutlich weniger dieser "Schiebe-/Tragepassagen"...

Was zieh ich mir raus?: bins gefahren, Haken dran, Empfehlen kann ich das als Rennen (im engeren Sinne) nicht. Wer ne CTF mit tausenden anderen mag ist dort genau richtig, wer das Panorama und die Trails genießen und flüssig fahren will lädt sich das GPX File und legt auf eigene Faust los. Da hat man dann zwar am Ende nicht amtlich ein "Hero" zu sein, ich persönlich kann auf diese "Adelung" verzichten.

Besten Gruß und Kette rechts,
MrE


----------



## fahrradfahrer (19. Juni 2018)

MrEidechse schrieb:


> Ein kurzer Bericht zum Sella Ronda Hero 2018:
> 
> Ich war Ersttäter, große Runde, Unterkunft direkt in Wolkenstein. Samstag Morgens Einreihung in Startblock 13 (von 14), Start 08:35. Ich bin das Rennen sehr konservativ angegangen, eine bestimmte Zeit hatte ich nicht im Hinterkopf - das ist in Anbetracht der unglaublich hohen Teilnehmeranzahl auf dieser Strecke auch m.E. sinnfrei, außer man startet weit vorn (was wie vorgenannt beschrieben ja schwierig ist). Mein Setup: Hardtail 29, SRAM 11fach, Übersetzung 30 - 10/42; 2 Flaschen mit Sportgetränk, ca. 1 Liter Wasser zum "Mund spülen" auf dem Rücken. Habe pro Stunde eine Flasche Sportgetränk geleert und an den Laben nur Wasser aufgenommen, Reservepulver hatte ich abgemessen dabei und entsprechend gemixt. Damit lief ich die ganze Zeit auf "Flüssigtreibstoff", hat für mich 1a funktioniert. Ich persönlich fand das Rennen jetzt nicht ultra hart, bin aber auch bis ca. 15km vorm Ziel ein verhaltenes Tempo gefahren, war eher so ne Art CTF. So richtig "Gas gegeben" (so fern man das bei den Anstiegen machen kann ) habe ich erst ab dem letzten Anstieg vom Duron, sprich nach der letzten Labe. Die meisten haben da alle nur noch hoch geschoben, was ich so gesehen habe waren ziemlich viele ganz schön am Ende und "wollten nur heim". Die Mitfahrer die ich traf waren alle mehr oder weniger umsichtig, nahmen Rücksicht, waren freundlich. Klar - ein paar Wilde gibts immer, aber ich hatte keine "Erlebnisse der Dritten Art" (nicht wundern - die italienischen Mitstreiter telefonieren immer und überall, sogar mit Headset unterm Helm... ).
> 
> ...


----------



## fahrradfahrer (19. Juni 2018)

MrE, du schreibst mir aus der hand. 100% deckungsgleich. danke für deinen bericht. ebenfalls ersttäter, vorletzter startblock, am start gleich mei plattfus und dann im tourenmodus den massen hinterher. habe noch nie so viel stau erlebt. gesamtpaket mit allen randbedingungen inkl dem hohen startgeld keine empfehlung.


----------



## mogg (20. Juni 2018)

Ich war dieses Jahr auch dabei, und mit Hilfe einer italienische Connection, mit Lizenz am Start in der M3 Gruppe. Startblock 11, also nur 25 Minuten vor MrEidechse. Für mich war es der erste Marathon/Wettkamp überhaupt, ich kann daher nicht wirklich ein Vergleich mit anderen Rennen anstellen. Dennoch deckt sich meiner Erfahrung grösstenteils mit der von meine Vorredner. 

Es war unglaublich voll, und somit war es (mir) nicht möglich halbwegs ein eigenes Tempo zu fahren. Am Dantercepies war es am schlimmsten, so bald vor einem jemanden abgestiegen ist, musste man selber auch vom Rad runter, da praktisch keine Ausweichmöglichkeiten vorhanden waren. Somit wurde gleich von Anfang schon viel geschoben, was m.E. deutlich anstrengender ist als zu fahren. 

Auch die anderen Anstiege (Pordoi, Sella) hatten es teilweise in sich, etwas weniger Steil wäre manchmal nicht verkehrt gewesen. Mein Anspruch bestand jedoch darin die Strecke innerhalb den Time-Limits zu Ende zu fahren, und das ist mir gelungen. Grosse Ambitionen hatte ich nicht. Was das angeht bin ich happy, wobei ich mir sicher bin dass ich mit etwas weniger Verkehr sicher viel schneller durchgekommen wäre.

Insbesondere das Warten, an teilweise echt einfache Stellen, war anstrengend, weil ich so praktisch nie gut im Rhythmus gekommen bin. Gerade der Singletrail nach dem Dantercepies war nun wirklich nicht so schwer, aber auch dort stand ich schon in der Schlange bei der erste Kurve. Was das angeht, gab es sehr viele Teilnehmer die vom fahrerischen Können dort auf der Strecke eigentlich nichts verloren hatten. Sehr witzig fand ich den Jungen der auf mit sein E-Bike auf der Dantercepies langsam zwischen den Teilnehmer hochfuhr, bis ihm dann die Batterie scheinbar ausging, und er da dann hilflos mit sein schwere Radle stand. 

Ansonsten, die Kulisse ist wirklich traumhaft, das ganze top organisiert, und die Stimmung fantastisch. Die andere Teilnehmer im grossen und ganzen super entspannt und gut gelaunt. Für die Pros und Elite Fahrer vermutlich ein Rennen wie jedes andere, und dadurch dass die als erstes Starten, auch ohne nervige Staus. Für alle andere "Helden", ist das ganze wohl tatsächlich eher ein CTF.

Wie auch immer, mir hat es insgesamt sehr gut gefallen, und könnte mir vorstellen nächstes Jahr noch mal an den Start zu gehen.


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (26. Juni 2019)

Sieht übelst matschig aus - wieviel Gefälle ist das ? Ca. 20-25% ? 

Also ich weiß nicht ob ich sowas fahren würde. 



nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Jawohl!  nur bei dem quer liegenden Baum ganz zu ende, bin ich kurz runter. Der lag ja 30 Grad zur Fahrtrichtung mir einem Absatz direkt danach. Da bin ich kurz runter und dann wieder drauf. Den hätte man ganz sauber springen müssen. Da war mir das Risiko dann doch zu groß.
> Aber ich kam da auch gerade mit einsetzen des Hagels hin. Es war also noch etwas trockener...
> 
> Gesendet von meinem E2303 mit Tapatalk


----------

